# SRV Old # 7 Seven String Relic Strat



## flickoflash (Sep 6, 2016)

Very light weight alder body done to vintage specifications by AGF


----------



## flickoflash (Sep 6, 2016)

I got the last 7 string neck blank from Allpart and had it shaped by Dave Johnson Restorations


----------



## flickoflash (Sep 6, 2016)

work in progress this is about 4 hours of work using Ritz dyes, Gibson Nitro lacquer pens ,old English furniture polish


----------



## flickoflash (Sep 6, 2016)

Hours going back over each detail marks and scratches


----------



## flickoflash (Sep 6, 2016)

Still in the works


----------



## flickoflash (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## flickoflash (Sep 6, 2016)

Ancient secret The Relic Rock


----------



## flickoflash (Sep 6, 2016)

Still in works


----------



## flickoflash (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## flickoflash (Sep 6, 2016)

still in the works


----------



## flickoflash (Sep 6, 2016)

Trying to get lefty 7 string tremolo built by KGC


----------



## flickoflash (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## cardinal (Sep 6, 2016)

Love it. Looks great.


----------



## aesthyrian (Sep 7, 2016)

That's some great relicing! Seems you may have done this a few times before haha


----------



## vansinn (Sep 7, 2016)

I normally dislike those artificial factory RoadWorn (tm) looks.
But I'll make a heart felt exception in this case. Well done, my good man, well done.. 

Did you by chance use Shellac for the lacquer remains areas?
Oh, just read you comments in post #3..


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 7, 2016)

cool project...cant wait to see it finished.


also, if you are gonna put his initials on the pick guard, make sure reads srv, not svr like in your thread title


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 7, 2016)

Where are the "Like" buttons when you need them?!?!?


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 7, 2016)

That's actually quite well done.


----------



## flickoflash (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## flickoflash (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 7, 2016)

flickoflash said:


> Ancient secret The Relic Rock






This is awesome


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 7, 2016)

Hell yes...


----------



## flickoflash (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## b7string (Sep 9, 2016)

Nice! Forgive the dumb question, did you make the body? I've been looking to build a 7 string strat for a while.


----------



## flickoflash (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## neun Arme (Sep 11, 2016)

That's gonna be awesome. I really like the look of the original SRV strat.


----------



## timbryant99 (Sep 16, 2016)

Nailed it. What pickups are those?


----------



## flickoflash (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## flickoflash (Sep 29, 2016)

timbryant99 said:


> Nailed it. What pickups are those?







+
Fender


----------



## flickoflash (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## flickoflash (Sep 29, 2016)

Tremolo conversion to left hand


----------



## flickoflash (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## flickoflash (Oct 1, 2016)

made a 7 string claw so I can use 6 springs


----------



## cardinal (Oct 1, 2016)

^ nice! Good thinking.


----------



## flickoflash (Oct 6, 2016)

Rolling the neck before refret















new clay dots and super jumbo stainless steel frets


----------



## flickoflash (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## cardinal (Oct 6, 2016)

Looks killer


----------



## neun Arme (Oct 7, 2016)

Looks great. I wish that like button was still here.


----------



## flickoflash (Oct 18, 2016)

Went with vintage style split post tuners


----------



## flickoflash (Jan 4, 2017)

Routed for a dummy coil and a Eric Clapton 25 dsb mid boost


----------



## flickoflash (Jan 4, 2017)

Headstock finish has started to check


----------



## 77zark77 (Jan 4, 2017)

Awesome job ! Big big congrats, can't wait it's done


----------



## flickoflash (Jan 4, 2017)

Waiting for bridge now 4 months


----------



## cardinal (Jan 7, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## MIL8 (Jan 8, 2017)

This is fantastic.


----------



## flickoflash (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## flickoflash (Jan 8, 2017)

Shimmed the tuners to eliminate string trees


----------



## cardinal (Jan 8, 2017)

^ interesting solution. I use the Gotoh Kluson-type with higgt-adjustable posts, but they are locking rather than split-post.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jan 9, 2017)

flickoflash said:


>



What's this here?
Is this the Eric Clapton circuit?


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jan 9, 2017)

Not big on relic'd guitars, myself, but you'd do Stevie proud with that one. Damn it's so accurate.


----------



## flickoflash (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## flickoflash (Mar 12, 2017)

The Real Deal


----------



## MIL8 (Mar 13, 2017)

I've been wondering if there were any updates on this.


----------



## flickoflash (Mar 20, 2017)

Still waiting on bridge it has been made but is out being gold plated { been almost 7 months}


----------



## flickoflash (Oct 6, 2017)

13 .months

2 blotch ups it's finally here


----------



## cardinal (Oct 6, 2017)

Looks awesome.


----------



## flickoflash (Oct 10, 2017)

http://www.mylespaul.com/threads/best-srv-stevie-ray-vaughan-1-replicated-relic-finisher.67922/

Don't know but all my build pix here disappeared and I cannot upload nor attach new pix


----------



## cardinal (Oct 11, 2017)

Looking awesome, man.


----------



## MIL8 (Jul 22, 2018)

Just wondering if this ever got finished?


----------



## flickoflash (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## flickoflash (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## flickoflash (Oct 17, 2018)

View attachment 64627


----------



## MIL8 (Oct 17, 2018)

That is fantastic, I would sure love to play that. Planning on any videos?


----------

